# New Kitchen Recessed Lighting Layout



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Pendants over islands are nice, pendants over sinks are bogus.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

28inches out you get the half moon on the counter top and the other half on the floor plus u wont get the shadow effect


----------



## ChadThomson (Jun 10, 2011)

Pendant lights over sinks are bogus?? Lol. Well I just have it roughed in with a jbox right now so I might install a jbox recessed light trim. The pitch of the roof is just to tight for a pot light. Thanks jwtt95 great to know. How many pot lights do you figure? And spacing. I was thinking 3 down the one side and 3 down the other with the last pot light jetting out a bit because of the deep fridge.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ha ha, what do I know. I put two lamp 48'' recess troffers in my kitchen ceiling. Don't look altogether terrible, and sure do light up all the stainless stuff we have really nicely. To me, kitchen is for cooking, not showing off.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Ha ha, what do I know. I put two lamp 48'' recess troffers in my kitchen ceiling. Don't look altogether terrible, and sure do light up all the stainless stuff we have really nicely. To me, kitchen is for cooking, not showing off.




FLORO Lighting in Ressi kitchens !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yikes 




Pete


----------



## swarski (Sep 15, 2015)

Do you have specs for the fixtures you are looking to install?


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

ChadThomson said:


> Pendant lights over sinks are bogus?? Lol. Well I just have it roughed in with a jbox right now so I might install a jbox recessed light trim. The pitch of the roof is just to tight for a pot light. Thanks jwtt95 great to know. How many pot lights do you figure? And spacing. I was thinking 3 down the one side and 3 down the other with the last pot light jetting out a bit because of the deep fridge.


I would put one in that corner of the countertop and jus space out two more on either side of it


----------



## ChadThomson (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## ChadThomson (Jun 10, 2011)

jett95 said:


> I would put one in that corner of the countertop and jus space out two more on either side of it



That's what I was thinking but want to make sure I have enough light. Everything will be on dimmers. How about the pot light coming out in front of the fridge? Will this look goofy?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I wouldn't offset the one at the fridge. I would center them between the fridge and island. And I think it would be five pots.


----------



## ChadThomson (Jun 10, 2011)

Well if center them in the kitchen then the counter won't be lit up. I would like to keep the 28" from the wall.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

pete87 said:


> FLORO Lighting in Ressi kitchens !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all you need Pete.......




















:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Put four pots in the centre of your traffic areas. Put one or two pots above the sink. Install under cabinet lighting (Rab is nice but pricy). Done.

Lotus Lights are your friend. Forget that Lithonia crap.

I agree with Mac. Pendants above the sink are a no-no.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> Put four pots in the centre of your traffic areas. Put one or two pots above the sink. Install under cabinet lighting (Rab is nice but pricy). Done.
> 
> Lotus Lights are your friend. Forget that Lithonia crap.
> 
> I agree with Mac. Pendants above the sink are a no-no.


Under cab lights are a must!


----------



## ChadThomson (Jun 10, 2011)

Haven't heard of lotus in our parts in Canada but I see there's one dealer in my city. Led undercabs are going in. Going down the center will not get me the full brightness at the countertop.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

How much are you going to charge for this project you going to make some money on it


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm showing eight - 6" recessed, two 4" at the sink and two pendants over the island.
Can you fit two 4" IC cans at the window if you bring them out about 8"?
For an island that small, 55.5", I think three pendants may be too many.
If you want to see more views, just ask.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ChadThomson said:


> Haven't heard of lotus in our parts in Canada but I see there's one dealer in my city. Led undercabs are going in. Going down the center will not get me the full brightness at the countertop.


That's how I do all my kitchen jobs. You will have light on your countertops and you also have under cabinet lighting.


----------



## ChadThomson (Jun 10, 2011)

Lep said:


> How much are you going to charge for this project you going to make some money on it



This job is actually for a house we just purchased so not making to much on it. [emoji4]



3DDesign said:


> I'm showing eight - 6" recessed, two 4" at the sink and two pendants over the island.
> 
> Can you fit two 4" IC cans at the window if you bring them out about 8"?
> 
> ...



I like the layout. I only see six 6" cans in the layout though? I'm going with 5" cans. It will be tough to get any pot lite above the sink. I could probably fit it in but then with the vapour barrier hat it's tough to get enough insulation above the pots at that low pitch. Can you send me some more views? Yes I agree with only 2 pendants above the island. I'm starting the job today.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sconce light on the wall above the sink.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

two different views


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

ChadThomson said:


> This job is actually for a house we just purchased so not making to much on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the pdf to see all eight


----------



## ChadThomson (Jun 10, 2011)

3DDesign said:


> Look at the pdf to see all eight



Oh yes I had to go to the webview to see the PDF. What's is the spacing like for the pots. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ChadThomson said:


> This job is actually for a house we just purchased so not making to much on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lotus Lights go under the insulation. You just have to cut a slit in the vapour barrier for the driver and then tape the slit up with Tuck Tape. The driver is okay in insulation. 4 1/8" hole saw is perfect for 4".


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

ChadThomson said:


> Oh yes I had to go to the webview to see the PDF. What's is the spacing like for the pots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


30" to center from wall
48" to center on refrigerator.
Try to hit center of cabinets if possible
Back side of island are center of doorway


----------

